# Tribute to my dad



## debodun (Jul 12, 2019)

I found a bunch of my dad's things from his service in WW2 and made a collage of them with his photo in uniform.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 12, 2019)

Great idea. I have my Dad's things and also my Grandfathers. Nice winter project.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 13, 2019)

My brother made something similar for me, with Dad's photo and medals. He also made one for himself. It's a lovely tribute.


----------

